# MMA fight



## dizdiz200 (May 7, 2012)

i know its off topic in this forum and if im breaking rules im sorry but a few wanted an update on my guys pro debut.. he won first round 1:03 choked his oppenet unconsious.. u can see him here.. http://www.mmaimmortalkombat.com/fighters/immortal-kombat-iii-fighter-profiles/devin-christopherson/.. and also here http://www.mikethetruth.com/2012/06/imkf-3-post-fight-interviews/ clip of fight on bottom video. he got submission tko of the night.. really proud of him...


----------



## dizdiz200 (May 7, 2012)

his name is devin christopherson


----------



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

Very cool ! I looked him up when you mentioned him awhile back. Looks like one heck of a fighter !


----------

